# Pre contest judges needed



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

I wanna do a virtual show contest, with both western and english events. Which means I need some judges because as a western rider I dont know what to look for in pictures in english events where a english rider will. And alot of english riders wouldnt know what to look for in a western event.

So so far im judging the following classes.
Barrels
Poles
Reining
Cutting


Western events that need judges

Western Pleasure
Trail Class
Horse showmanship
Halter class


English events that need judges.

Show Jumping
Dressage
Cross country jumping
English pleasure



Form
Username:
Age:
Disciplines you want to judge(can be more than one):
Experience:



When this show gets going its gonna be organized and their will be picture requirements such on and so fourth.

*Also if you know of other events you want included feel free to suggest.*
​


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Username: ShadowSpazzz
Age: 19
Disciplines you want to judge(can be more than one): I can take them all if you like
Experience: Showing for years in every discipline listed!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Username: LoveStory10
Age:16
Disciplines you want to judge(can be more than one): Showjumping
Experience: Ive been photographing showjumping for about 2 years, and Ive been showjumping for about 5 years. I know its not much but I would really like to judge


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay then lovestory you will judge show and cross country jumping since you have experience in jumping.

Shadow you will judge 
Horse showmanship
Halter class
Trail Class
Dressage
English pleasure 

Ill go post the thread for the contest now.

Ill message you when judging will begin.


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

Username: rraylutz210
Age: 18
Disciplines you want to judge: western pleasure, trail class, showmanship, halter, english pleasure. I can do others but I'm not as experienced in others.
Experience: riding and showing in each discipline as well as training and teaching each discipline.


​
​


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

sorelhorse
16
Western Pleasure
Trail Class
Horse showmanship
Halter class

I show all over america at paint and pinto worlds. i know what is good and bad. i also have my own wp, showmanship.trail/halter horse


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

i can also do english pleasure


----------

